# Front component speakers on spec-v...?



## mumra-teeth (Jan 1, 2004)

www.crutchfield.com suggested 6 3/4" front component speakers for the spec-v. but there aren't a lot of option at that size.

has anyone installed different size speakers up front? i am more concerned about the depth. 

i would like to put infinity perfect in the front.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

size is 6.5 or 6.75, they're the same really and once you add a spacer it doesn't matter anyway. The stock depth is ~2", if you get speakers that have a depth larger than this (99.9% of all speakers ever made, including the stock ones) then you need to get/make a pair of mdf spacers.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Parts express has 1" spacers for a 6 1/2" speaker


----------



## Gregg1LE (Apr 10, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Parts express has 1" spacers for a 6 1/2" speaker


I need the url for parts express........thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I just made my own with a band saw and the help of a friend with a router


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=265-821

make sure you specify 6 1/2, they also have ones for 5 1/4


----------



## Gregg1LE (Apr 10, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=265-821
> 
> make sure you specify 6 1/2, they also have ones for 5 1/4


I really appreciate it.


----------



## BlkSpecV04 (May 2, 2004)

The stock speakers come in a plastic mount. So when you remove the stock speakers, there is going to be a big hole because the plastic "thingies". When I had my speakers installed they had to put plates in so they would fit.


----------

